# SO weary - need financial ideas



## globug1025 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been married 23 years. It has been unfulfilling. To top it off, my husband has sought his fortune for the last 10 years, rather than work to provide for his family. We have 4 children. His latest "opportunity" is an MLM, which he has worked on for the last 2.5 years. This month his pay was $53, and yet he refuses to get a job and work the MLM on the side.

Over these past 10 years he has put us in huge amounts of debt while chasing his money dreams. I have gone back to school full time and will graduate with my degree in May 2014. Until then, I cannot work full time and do school full time and stay sane and be a good mother to my children. I am desperate to get through school so I can earn a living, since he does not.

Even though the courts would order him to pay child support, which I would only get on two of our children since the other two are over 18, I don't believe he will pay it, especially with his track record of late.

I need any ideas possible to stay in school and still have enough money to survive financially until I have graduated. Welfare, whatever. I cannot continue to live like this, especially when he tells me he will make $2000 next month with his MLM, but he's been telling me that for the last 2.5 years and it never happens.

Ideas are greatly appreciated so I can decide what my next step is.

Thank you so much.


----------

